# ,  / > Kenwood >  KENWOOD  TK-768H

## RA3AKF

,   ?

----------


## RA3AKF

> ?
>        8 
>       760    128   
> 
> 
>          .


   ,      :Smile:  
    ?   :  :  
 TK-760     ! 
http://www.cqham.ru/trx/tk-768.htm

----------


## RD3AN

( ..   32   145.500    )

----------


## UA0YAS

,.

----------


## RD3AN

:Rolling Eyes:  
" "     ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,   .       "+"    "+" ( ,     ,      )      . ..


  ,        :Sad:  
   RD3AN,   
  .



> " "     ...


   ,   " " 
 :  :

----------


## medv

.   145   144               ( 300 )               .

----------


## UA0YAS

:    "vol up" +"cn up"

    .
   ,   
           ,

----------


## UA0YAS



----------


## UA0YAS

..,             .        ?.      .

----------


## 775

7...,         ,                   ,        ,    3 !                 !73! 8O   :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandr130

-   ?

----------


## UA3XX

stcss    .  :Smile:

----------


## 

768          .       ?

----------

